

Ask HN: What is the worst user interface in any webapp that you know of ? - jacquesm

We're all looking for examples of how to do things better, but how about finding out where rock-bottom sits ?<p>Sites that have a large number of users because there are little or no alternatives that have a really bad user experience.<p>These would look like prime candidates for some serious competition.
======
Travis
Salesforce has never particularly impressed me.

But by far the worst UI has to be the Authorize.net one. It is absolutely
miserable. And they're HUGE, and super high profile. Why can't they have a
decent site?

Godaddy's upselling isn't really "UI", but I'm not a fan of them either.

------
icey
Early BugZilla was pretty painful

------
jgrahamc
WebEx

~~~
danudey
WebEx in general is just a mess. Why do I have to call in just to get an audio
stream? If I have a microphone and speakers, can't I just use that? Of course
not. WebEx is 2000's technology, held-over.

~~~
projecktzero
It's still better than Windows Live Meeting. You are right, I don't know why
these services/apps don't have VOIP built in.

